
19 years old bug closed in Firefox 68 ( GTK dark theme) - iteratorx
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70315
======
salutonmundo
Hallelujah and such! Now I just have to wait for Debian to update to that
ESR... D:

